# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  العجب وود الرشيد والبطولة الافريقية

## احمد الحلفاوى

*النشرة الموزعة على الاتحادات من الاتحاد الأفريقى الكاف أن آخر موعد لتسليم كشوفات اللاعبين هو العاشر من نوفمبر ٢٠٢٠وحتى الآن لجنة اللاعبين غير العوالم تبت فى موضوع العجب وود الرشيد.... لماذا هذا التأخير من هذه اللجنة ولماذا لم يتدخل شداد كعادته فى مثل هذه المشاكل بفتوى  ؟؟؟فى الأخبار أن المريخ رفع اسماء اللاعبين ضمن الكشف الأفريقى وايضا الهلال فهل المغزى من هذا التأخير تغليظ العقوبة لكى لا يشاركا إفريقيا ومحلية أم ماذا ؟؟؟اذا فهمنا أن الصفراب كل همهم ومبتغاهم معاقبة اللاعبين فلماذا لم يتحرك مجلسنا لإيجاد حل يجنب العقوبة للاعبين الذين قدما الكثير للنادى ولم يبخلا بجهدهما وعرقهما فى سبيل الزعيم وأنصاره..
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*يستاهلا البهدلة
شاوروا كباركم و خلوهم على بينة فان لم يقيموكم بما يرضيكم افعلا ما بدا
 لكما
كل شي في الظلام يعني أنك لا تريد الناس أن تعرف خطأك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخونا ابوالنجوم اللاعبين جلسا مع الإدارة عدة مرات وعندما لم يجدا اتفاقا مرضيا ذهبا إلى المعسكر الآخر لتأمين مستقبلهم واظن ان هذا تصرف طبيعى لشخص يعتمد على الكورة فى معيشته هو وأهله وعودتهما لمعسكر الزعيم طوعا ورغبة يدل أنهما لم يجدا التقييم المرضى فى المرة الأولى ولكن وبعد دخول حازم والتقييم المناسب عادا الى بيتهما لذا لا يمكن معاملتهما  بنفس طريقة الهلال الذى يريد تحطيمهما
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا لم يتم ادراجهم في الكشف الافريقي المبدئي يمكنهما الدخول في الملحق الخاص بكشف النادي 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اظن ان الحزف والإضافة للكشف الأفريقى  فى دور المجموعات اخونا كسلاوى وانت تعلم أن الأصعب هو تخطئ الدورين الأول ٦٤ والثانية ٣٢ لذا التأخير فى حسم المشكلة ليست فى مصلحة الفريق واللاعبين ...
                        	*

----------

